# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Якутск!

## basurero

Has anyone here been to Yakutsk before? I hear it is a bit of a hole but from a very unreliable source so I would be interested to hear anything at all you can tell me about it.... Is there anything there apart from permafrost and... uh...

----------


## MikeM

I haven't been there, but I have a friend who was born there. His late father was a scientist who worked in some research institute. His sister is still living there and she used to be in the Yakutsk's "Brain Ring" team. (Brain Ring is a popular in Russia intellectual  game). All I can say is that there are some very educated people living and working there (although probably not as many as in Novosibirsk)... The climate is no fun for sure...

----------


## TATY

The Ukrainian Prime Minister Yekhanurov, or whatever he's called in from Yakutsk. Or maybe somewhere else in Yakutiya... i mean Sakha Republic  :P

----------


## Бармалей

> The Ukrainian Prime Minister Yekhanurov, or whatever he's called in from Yakutsk. Or maybe somewhere else in Yakutiya... i mean Sakha Republic  :P

 So, if he goes to Yakutsk, he can bring back a Prime Minister as a gift for his friends? Sweet.   ::   
Theoretically, you could pick up some diamonds, but I think basically De Beers has that market cornered, too. According to Lonely Planet, there's reindeer-led sleds, a big festival in mid-June, and ethnography/mammoth museums (mammoths are really cool -- they had one in StPb). Oh, and very few degrees and very many feet of snow... 
EDIT: Sorry, I just saw the date for the original post. Maybe someone else will dig this thread up in the future, though.

----------


## pranki

I can't believe! Someone is interested in Yakutsk!  ::  I'm from Sakha Republic, not from Yakutsk, but been there a lot of times.

----------


## basurero

> can't believe! Someone is interested in Yakutsk! Smile I'm from Sakha Republic, not from Yakutsk, but been there a lot of times.

 Yeh I'm definately interested in Yakutsk!  :: 
So what is it like? Do you like it there?

----------


## Arishka

wow   ::   still wonder.. someone interested in that city...
I was born in Yakutsk and have lived there for eighteen years, but now I live in Moscow...   ::  
If you have questions, feel free to contact me - arisha1@hotmail.com  ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## basurero

ПРЕКРАСНО!!!!!!! Ты был в Якутске?

----------


## Dimitri

Не, я не был к сожалению  ::

----------


## Dusik

тоска.. фотки красивые, но все равно - тоска  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> тоска.. фотки красивые, но все равно - тоска

 что, ты из Якутска, что ли?

----------


## Dusik

да нет. и не была ни разу. смотрю на фотки, и впадаю в депрессию

----------

